# Want to build Retro AR15



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 28, 2016)

Back in the day, I carried an M16A1.  That's me, lower left, at Camp Pendleton, CA back in about 1981.







I want to build an AR15 with the M16A1 design characteristics (semi-auto only, of course).  That means I want the carrying handle, the A1 iron sights (not the A2 knob-adjusted click stops), the tear-drop style forward assist, and the triangular front stock assembly.

Any idea who might sell that upper receiver these days?  I'm comfortable building the rifle myself, but I want what I want.  I know more recent designs are 'better' but I want a close approximation of what I had, not something newer and 'better'.

Thanks!


----------



## elder999 (Feb 28, 2016)

Brownell's.

Probably a couple of other outfits-don't care for the AR platform, myself, but lots of builds these days.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 28, 2016)

elder999 said:


> Brownell's.
> 
> Probably a couple of other outfits-don't care for the AR platform, myself, but lots of builds these days.



Quite honestly, I didn't want an AR15 until I started getting the distinct impression that I wasn't going to be permitted to have one.  I'm kind of funny that way.  Thanks for the tip, I found the stuff at Brownell's.  I'm a Brownell's customer from back in the day when I actually had an FFL, but I don't anymore, so I'll have to find someone local who can order the lower for me.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 28, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Quite honestly, I didn't want an AR15 until I started getting the distinct impression that I wasn't going to be permitted to have one.  I'm kind of funny that way.  Thanks for the tip, I found the stuff at Brownell's.  I'm a Brownell's customer from back in the day when I actually had an FFL, but I don't anymore, so I'll have to find someone local who can order the lower for me.



Yeah, I'd recommend a gun show for that lower.......just sayin'


----------



## lklawson (Mar 4, 2016)

elder999 said:


> Yeah, I'd recommend a gun show for that lower.......just sayin'


Sure.  ...if you want to over-pay.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 4, 2016)

I just want to get a good lower that matches the A1 style upper.  I believe the Brownell's solution will work for me, I just need an FFL holder to order it for me.  I have no problems doing the necessary background check - those records are not stored in a central database per federal law.  I have zero interest in registering anything, however, which is why I do not have a CCW.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm the guy that makes your gun a menacing black! Call me...


----------

